# Hummingbird swirl haha..



## TVivian (Aug 4, 2014)

I will never EVER be able to duplicate this (because it was an accident!) but LOOK!! I made a humming bird!! I'm so excited right now and the family thinks I'm crazy for being so happy about soap!!!


----------



## Relle (Aug 4, 2014)

I agree, you'll never be able to do it twice. Better keep a couple of those bars for prosperity.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 4, 2014)

What a fantastically perfect hummingbird. I hate it when I know I cannot duplicate such an accident. :clap:


----------



## jade-15 (Aug 4, 2014)

Amazing!!  Love how families just don't get it... my partne, when asked which soap he likes better, says "... it's just soap..."  :O


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh that is so cool! Maybe you will "accidently" make that mistake again...but just in case I would absolutely hang on to a few bars. That is art! In fact, I want one...


----------



## godschild (Aug 4, 2014)

That is so awesome!  I would definitely hang on to a few.


----------



## summerflyy (Aug 4, 2014)

This is such a beautiful surprise ! It is really VERY precious ! Keep a bar or two !


----------



## Alprinceton (Aug 4, 2014)

Beautiful!!


----------



## LanaBanana (Aug 4, 2014)

So pretty and delicate, just like a little bird. It reminds me of the little sandpipers that scurry along the shoreline.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Aug 4, 2014)

What a great surprise that must have been when you cut into it!


----------



## lsg (Aug 4, 2014)

It is beautiful!  Too bad we can't do an instance replay in soaping.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 4, 2014)

OMG.....that's one in a million! Just perfect. And thank goodness we have soap forums, so that we can share the things that are really important in life, with others who understand their importance. lol


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow....that is just beautiful.   A total shame it will probably never happen again....but you just never know.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow .. gorgeous!  Love a happy surprise like that.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'm still staring at them this morning.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 4, 2014)

lsg said:


> It is beautiful!  Too bad we can't do an instance replay in soaping.




Isg 

The weird thing is that my daughter video recorded me making this because I like to post short soapmaking videos on my Instagram. So maybe I'll be able to replay it and see what I did. But I doubt I'd get that lucky


----------



## seven (Aug 4, 2014)

amazing! what kind of swirl was it?


----------



## Sinful7 (Aug 4, 2014)

Gorgeous! That is so cool


----------



## lizettevdm23 (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow that is beautiful! Love the colors


----------



## TVivian (Aug 4, 2014)

seven said:


> amazing! what kind of swirl was it?




Seven I did a simple 3 color drop, off to one side and then did one "swoop" of a hanger swirl through the drops. Are you on Instagram? I posted the video my username is soap.ish let me see if I can post it here.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 4, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/rSSIugD2c5/ 

Here's the video. Thank again for the nice words everyone


----------



## Lildlege1 (Aug 4, 2014)

That is an awesome hummingbird !!!!
Beautiful soap!!


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 4, 2014)

Very cool, thanks for posting the video!


----------



## lanafana (Aug 4, 2014)

Absolutely looooove that soap and the Instagram account! You may not be able to duplicate it, but by the looks of things you will have even more beautiful soaps to come!


----------



## newbie (Aug 4, 2014)

Lovely. Such a beautiful shape and the beak... just love it. 

I have bars that I keep because something funny or cool happened in them. It's next to impossible to use them or finally give them up. I hope you keep the best one back forever!


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 5, 2014)

WOW!!! Pretty!!


----------



## seven (Aug 5, 2014)

thanks for the video


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 5, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 23, 2014)

Hummingbirds??  How did I miss this?????  It's _gorgeous _TVivian!

I just signed up for an an Instagram account but it says Page Not Found.  Did you take it down?  I wanna see!  I disagree with what most others said here -- you CAN make this again, especially if you have it on video.  Oh please tell me you'll try!  And repost the video!


----------



## TVivian (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks Cara bou! I did take the video off of my Instagram because it was dark and bad lighting! My account is Soap.ish if you want to check it out. Maybe I'll try it again and post a new video one day haha!


----------



## Consuela (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh. My. God.

GORGEOUS.


----------



## ladyrose (Oct 28, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## DWinMadison (Oct 29, 2014)

Beautiful.  In addition to the awesome accidental design, I also love the use of cream on white.  I'd never have thought of that subtle color difference as being such a beautiful combination.  I'm an artistic klutz and then to think that colors have to contrast drastically in order to be impactful.  You just taught me something quite valuable.  Thanks.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 29, 2014)

Now that's a work of art--and nature!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Oct 29, 2014)

Truly beautiful and I love your color choices. My hubby doesn't get it either - but on the other hand when he speaks about an airplane having glideslope issues, I can't help but think maybe a little kaolin clay would help with that.  Vivian did you scent this soap?


----------



## Jstar (Oct 30, 2014)

That is so pretty! I love happy accidents 

Would love to see the vid as well


----------

